# Грыжа L4-L5



## Marina74 (16 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане и доктора! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться в диагнозе.Мне 47 лет рост 164 см вес 60 кл.
Был прострел в поясницу три года назад , боль в тазобедренном суставе и не поднимались пальцы на правой ноге , слабое мочеиспускание.МРТ показало грыжу l -4 l -5 - 5,2мл. Лечение и восстановление было долгим и мучительным . Пальцы на ногах стали подниматься , слабость стопы восстановилась, мочеиспускание осталось так же слабое. Ровно год назад чувствовала себя почти хорошо. В октябре прошлого года почувствовала боль под коленом и начало сильно тянуть икроножную мышцу и заднюю поверхность бедра. Поясница не болела , но начались сильные боли в колене . Сделала МРТ коленного сустава - разрыв мениска , киста Бейкера. Естественно опять хромаю . Операцию не сделали в острый период по причине карантина, а потом как-то отпустило. Правда спускаюсь по ступенькам на одной ноге и глубоко не приседаю. Естественно начала глубоко наклоняться.
Все три года занимаюсь каждое утро ЛФК. Сначала доктора Ступина (острый, подострый, укрепляющий), потом немного по Бубновскому и последний год по методике Игоря Манохина. С Игорем была онлайн консультация и специальный комплекс подобранный под меня. Это пять круговых упражнений и ходьба по беговой дорожке плюс МФР на двойном ролле и растяжка. После разрыва мениска беговую дорожку убрала.
Последнее время тянуло по задней стенки бедра , икра и стопа какая то тугая, временами при поднятии пальцев ног как током прошибало. А так в принципе жить можно было.
Семь дней назад во время утренней зарядки наклонилась ,уже разогретая , положить теннисный мячик для раскатки стопы на пол и почувствовала щелчок и нарастающую боль в пояснице. И всё. Стоять больше пяти минут не могу боль на 8 балов в пояснице с обоих сторон , лёжа немного отпускает , переворачиваться очень больно. Три дня лежала не шевелилась , потом начала вставать через час на 10 минут, вспомнила где лежит корсет.Синдром Ласега отрицательный, на носках и пятках стою. К ноге прислушиваюсь , то там потянет , то там кольнёт.
Сегодня сделала МРТ , ренген и попала к нейрохирургу . По описанию МРТ вроде бы ничего страшного , а вот нейрохирург сказала что у меня листез и грыжа может давать симптоматику на обе ноги. Но у меня пока с левой ногой всё в порядке. Предложила на 10 дней медикаментозное лечение , ну как всегда по протоколу. Потом если не поможет , то операция. Я в шоке , лежу рыдаю. Что мне делать , кто нибудь не оперировался при листезе? Посмотрите пожалуйста на снимок рентгена , нестабильность есть?

Ссылка на гугл диск https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1JCjG-XzCZk75eS28ATZqrX5-3lsa-Zs6?usp=sharing


----------



## La murr (17 Июн 2021)

@Marina74, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Важно выслушать мнение @Доктор Ступин, @vbl15


----------



## Marina74 (17 Июн 2021)

@La murr, здравствуйте! Спасибо, уже написала жду, что ответят доктора.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2021)

А ссылку на МРТ можете дать, надо тоже посмотреть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2021)

Не надо ссылку, разобрался.



Marina74 написал(а):


> Был прострел в поясницу три года назад , боль в тазобедренном суставе и не поднимались пальцы на правой ноге , слабое мочеиспускание.МРТ показало грыжу l -4 l -5 - 5,2мл. Лечение и восстановление было долгим и мучительным . Пальцы на ногах стали подниматься , слабость стопы восстановилась, мочеиспускание осталось так же слабое.


? А так ли все от позвоночника?



Marina74 написал(а):


> Ровно год назад чувствовала себя почти хорошо. В октябре прошлого года почувствовала боль под коленом и начало сильно тянуть икроножную мышцу и заднюю поверхность бедра. Поясница не болела , но начались сильные боли в колене . Сделала МРТ коленного сустава - разрыв мениска , киста Бейкера. Естественно опять хромаю . Операцию не сделали в острый период по причине карантина, а потом как-то отпустило. Правда спускаюсь по ступенькам на одной ноге и глубоко не приседаю. Естественно начала глубоко наклоняться.
> Все три года занимаюсь каждое утро ЛФК. Сначала доктора Ступина (острый, подострый, укрепляющий), потом немного по Бубновскому и последний год по методике Игоря Манохина. С Игорем была онлайн консультация и специальный комплекс подобранный под меня. Это пять круговых упражнений и ходьба по беговой дорожке плюс МФР на двойном ролле и растяжка. После разрыва мениска беговую дорожку убрала.
> Последнее время тянуло по задней стенки бедра , икра и стопа какая то тугая, временами при поднятии пальцев ног как током прошибало. А так в принципе жить можно было.
> Семь дней назад во время утренней зарядки наклонилась ,уже разогретая , положить теннисный мячик для раскатки стопы на пол и почувствовала щелчок и нарастающую боль в пояснице. И всё. Стоять больше пяти минут не могу боль на 8 балов в пояснице с обоих сторон , лёжа немного отпускает , переворачиваться очень больно. Три дня лежала не шевелилась , потом начала вставать через час на 10 минут, вспомнила где лежит корсет.Синдром Ласега отрицательный, на носках и пятках стою. К ноге прислушиваюсь , то там потянет , то там кольнёт.
> Сегодня сделала МРТ , ренген и попала к нейрохирургу . По описанию МРТ вроде бы ничего страшного , а вот нейрохирург сказала что у меня листез и грыжа может давать симптоматику на обе ноги. Но у меня пока с левой ногой всё в порядке..


По МРТ все же правой ноге хуже, чем левой.



Marina74 написал(а):


> Предложила на 10 дней медикаментозное лечение , ну как всегда по протоколу. Потом если не поможет , то операция. Я в шоке , лежу рыдаю. Что мне делать , кто нибудь не оперировался при листезе? Посмотрите пожалуйста на снимок рентгена , нестабильность есть?


Нестабильности не вижу, и вроде как и врач описывающий не видит. Теперь надо давать все с переводом, моего Изюмского суржика не хватает для перевода.
Плакать не надо. Слабости нет, значит на операцию спешить не надо.
И я бы сделал МРТ головного мозга, все же непонятно откуда слабость и  нарушение мочеиспускания.



Marina74 написал(а):


> Ссылка на гугл диск https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1JCjG-XzCZk75eS28ATZqrX5-3lsa-Zs6?usp=sharing


----------



## Marina74 (17 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович! Вы как всегда можете успокоить.
Вот перевод рентгенолога.
- Определяется смещения  позвоночника кзади L4 до 5 мл в положении сгибания что не исчезает в положении разгибания.
Заключение: Симптомы ретролистеза L5 позвоночника 1 степени в фазе необратимого смещение.
МРТ головного мозга делала в прошлом году.
Заключение:Очаговые , объемные и диффузные патологические изменения головного мозга на момент исследования не выявлены. МРА - признаков артеро - веночных мальформаций или аневризматических расширений не выявлено. Лёгкая наружная гидроцефалия.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2021)

Marina74 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович! Вы как всегда можете успокоить.
> Вот перевод рентгенолога...


Я выше написал, что  все стабильно.
Раз на МРТ ничего нет, и проблемы мочеиспускания решились (они точно были не от описываемой грыжи), то можно успокоиться и лечить только имеющуюся боль.


----------



## Marina74 (17 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте Федор Петрович! Вы как всегда можете успокоить.
Вот перевод ренгенолога.
- Определяется смещения  позвоночника кзади L4 до 5 мл в положении сгибания что не исчезает в положении разгибания.
Заключение: Симптомы ретролистеза L5 позвоночника 1 степени в фазе необратимого смещение.
МРТ головного мозга делала в прошлом году.
Заключение:Очаговые , объемные и диффузные поталогические изменения головного мозга момент исследования не выявлены. МРА - признаков артеро - веночных мальформаций или аневризматических расширений не выявлено. Лёгкая наружная гидроцефалия.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я выше написал, что  все стабильно.
> Раз на МРТ ничего нет, и проблемы мочеиспускания решились (они точно были не от описываемой грыжи), то можно успокоиться и лечить только имеющуюся боль.


Вопрос с мочеиспусканием как раз таки не решились. А листез есть? И может он со временем увеличиться?

И как мне теперь делать ЛФК ? Прогиб в пояснице наверное не стоит делать ( кошку, собаку)? И скорее  всего нужно делать изометрические упражнения?
У меня на больной ноге ягодичная мышца не хочет работать , это значит дополнительная нагрузка на поясницу. Как мне её включить?


----------



## AIR (17 Июн 2021)

Марина , никак у меня на планшете не получается посмотреть гугл диск.. А очень важно, на мой взгляд,  посмотреть вид спереди..


----------



## Marina74 (17 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> ... очень важно, на мой взгляд,  посмотреть вид спереди..




Вот передние снимки.


----------



## AIR (17 Июн 2021)

Marina74 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане и доктора!


Вечер добрый!



Marina74 написал(а):


> Помогите пожалуйста разобраться в диагнозе.


Попробуем.



Marina74 написал(а):


> Мне 47 лет рост 164 см вес 60 кл.


Идеальное сочетание!
Теперича по существу тела...
Наиболее возможные причины - компрессия корешка грыжей, компрессия нерва грушевидной мышцей, компрессия нерва в районе пояснично-подвздошной связки.
Судя по снимкам и жалобам наиболее обоснован мышечно-связочный вариант..
То есть основная компрессия пояснично-подвздошной связкой справа, но этому также весьма способствуют мышечно-тонические нарушения в области поясницы и таза. Подробно объяснять не буду, так как большинство пациентов (даже здесь) это не интересует.
Подтвердить мои предположения может только *качественный *мануальный осмотр.



Marina74 написал(а):


> Все три года занимаюсь каждое утро ЛФК.


Дохлый номер,  особенно занятия "по Бубновскому "... Вы не знаете (как впрочем и лечащие) на какие именно участки и как выполнять упражнения,  а это чаще всего вместо пользы ухудшает самочувствие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2021)

Marina74 написал(а):


> Вопрос с мочеиспусканием как раз таки не решился. А листез есть? И может он со временем увеличиться?


Надо искать. 
Похоже урологическая, а не нервная проблема. Потом займетесь.



Marina74 написал(а):


> И как мне теперь делать ЛФК ? Прогиб в пояснице наверное не стоит делать ( кошку, собаку)? И скорее  всего нужно делать изометрические упражнения?У меня на больной ноге ягодичная мышца не хочет работать , это значит дополнительная нагрузка на поясницу. Как мне её включить?


Тут либо со специалистом, либо медленно до боли, чуть на боль, но не через боль, и поэтапно.
 Попробуйте наши!


----------



## AlexSam (18 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте!


AIR написал(а):


> Подробно объяснять не буду, так как большинство пациентов (даже здесь) это не интересует.


Андрей Иосифович, есть ещё меньшинство, которым это не только интересно,но и очень важно. И мы ( я уверена-нас много),стараемся  внимательно Вас слушать и понять.


----------



## AIR (18 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> ... мы ( я уверена-нас много),стараемся внимательно Вас слушать и понять.


Я не отбрыкиваюсь, просто пытаюсь отдифференцировать ... Часто просят высказать мнение, объяснить.  Я трачу кучу времени, пишу, корячусь с рисунками,  а в ответ.... ответа даже и нет,  не то что хотя бы спасибо...
Поэтому стараюсь писать, если только есть "социальный запрос".. чтобы не совсем впустую..  в болтологию с жизнеописанием не ввязываюсь..


----------



## AlexSam (18 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Я не отбрыкиваюсь, просто пытаюсь отдифференцировать...


Я знаю, заметила. Все правильно. Есть ещё такой момент, когда есть  желание разобраться, мотивация, то и  процесс лечения намного результативнее.
Но Ваш труд не напрасен, даже когда без ответа, ещё тысячи людей, которые читают и понимают, как минимум,направление, в котором стоит двигаться, каких специалистов искать. Спасибо Вам!💐


----------



## Marina74 (18 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Вечер добрый!
> 
> 
> Попробуем..
> ...


Здравствуйте Андрей Иосифович! Простите меня пожалуйста что  долго молчала. Нейрохирург назначил мне таблетки , а я от них сегодня целый день сплю , голова какая-то тяжёлая и ничего не соображаю.
На форуме я ваши и доктора Ступина слава по несколько раз перечитываю. Если бы ещё и понимать вас научиться.
Сама понимаю это так. У меня мышечно тонические нарушения, как это можно исправить? Может быть зажат нерв в грушевидной мышце, до прострела грушевдку растягивала и делала массаж. А вот крестово- подвздошную связку посоветуйте как с ней работать? Эта мышца у меня не укорочена её я тоже растягивала.Синдром Ласего отрицательный , опять таки делала растяжку.
Буду очень вам благодарна за ответ.
У нас в Украине мануальных терапевтов нет совсем .


----------



## Marina74 (18 Июн 2021)

@AIR, я давно на этом форуме и вы как то посоветовали одной девушке аппарат с вакуумной банкой делать массаж. Я его заказала и муж иногда делает его мне. Хочу сказать очень приятно.
Можно мне сейчас с него начинать или подождать когда пройдет обострение, если пройдёт. Ещё у меня есть такой пистолет для перкуссионного массажа, работает конечно жёстко. Есть роллы, расскат.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут либо со специалистом, либо медленно до боли, чуть на боль, но не через боль, и поэтапно.
> Попробуйте наши!


Спасибо большое ! Начну с острого периода. Сегодня потихоньку начало отпускать спину. Таблетки наверное обезболивают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2021)

Marina74 написал(а):


> Начну с острого периода.


Делать можно 3-4 раза в день, если есть свободное время. Количество повторений начинаете с пяти, может довести до 10 постепенно. Делать до боли, чуть-чуть наборе, но не через боль. В среднем на каждый этап уходит неделю-две. Основание для перехода на следующий этап является отсутствие болей при выполнении данного этапа.


----------



## Marina74 (18 Июн 2021)

@Доктор Ступин,спасибо! Времени как раз хватает, на работу дойти не могу. Сейчас только начинаю потихоньку рассхаживаться.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Июн 2021)

В Херсоне живёт и работает врач-мануальный терапевт Павел Гапоненко.  Постарайтесь обратиться к нему. Информацию о нём можете найти в сети.


----------



## Marina74 (18 Июн 2021)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В Херсоне живёт и работает врач-мануальный терапевт Павел Гапоненко.


Владимир, здравствуйте! Спасибо вам огромное за информацию. Мне до Херсона 100 км. Сейчас буду искать в Гугле.


----------



## AIR (18 Июн 2021)

Marina74 написал(а):


> А вот крестово-подвздошную связку посоветуйте как с ней работать?


Вот наткнулся на некоторую информацию. На мой предварительный взгляд это может быть основной причиной. Почитайте на досуге. В других источниках может и получше описание. Это чисто почитать и посмотреть картинку, ни в ком случае не руководство к действию. Работа здесь только с учётом состояния окружающих тканей, чтобы не навредить.



Marina74 написал(а):


> Может быть зажат нерв в грушевидной мышце, до прострела грушевдку растягивала и делала массаж.


На мой, внешний взгляд, в Вашем случае это менее возможная основная причина, только если как дополнительная.



Marina74 написал(а):


> У нас в Украине мануальных терапевтов нет совсем.


Ситуация везде одинакова. Ваша ситуация не совсем стандартна и нужен специалист,  ранее неоднократно сталкивающийся именно с такими нарушениями и в разнообразных вариациях, умеющий качественно диагностировать мышечно-тонические нарушения (а не только теоритически рассуждать), а после этого ещё и подобрать индивидуальный методически подход к лечению. А это руки-голова-руки.



Marina74 написал(а):


> Ещё у меня есть такой пистолет для перкуссионного массажа , работает конечно жёстко.Есть роллы, расскат


Большого смысла не вижу,  думаю что это может усилить спазм.



Marina74 написал(а):


> Я его заказала и муж иногда делает его мне. Хочу сказать очень приятно.


К сожалению это не панацея, но как дополнительный метод,  весьма хорош. До глубоких проблемных мышц не доберётся,  но на поверхностный и последующий слой действует благоприятно.



Marina74 написал(а):


> У меня мышечно тонические нарушения, как это можно исправить? Может быть зажат нерв в грушевидной мышце, до прострела грушевдку растягивала и делала массаж. А вот крестово- подвздошную связку посоветуйте как с ней работать? Эта мышца у меня не укорочена её я тоже растягивала.Синдром Ласего отрицательный , опять таки делала растяжку.


Ещё немножко по мышцам-сухожилиям-связкам . Проблема в чём ещё... Ваша ситуация встречается не очень часто и требует для правильной диагностики определённого уровня знаний, опыта работы,  достаточного уровня умения мыслить клинически, "правильных рук"...  Поэтому чаще всего её определяют как "грыжевую", так и лечат консервативно и оперируют грыжу.. и не один раз бывает и конструкцию иногда ставят (сам работал с такими и на форуме такие есть, хоть и не знают...). Иногда работают как с синдромом грушевидной мышцы с переменным успехом..
Общие упражнения,  без чёткого "точечного" акцентирования и скурпулезного следования методологии , действуют по принципу "угадайки", повезёт- станет получше,  не повезёт- похуже..  Чаще всего эффект плавающий,  то получше, то не очень..  А процесс исподволь ползёт дальше... 



AlexSam написал(а):


> Но Ваш труд не напрасен, даже когда без ответа, ещё тысячи людей, которые читают и понимают, как минимум,направление, в котором стоит двигаться, каких специалистов искать. Спасибо Вам!💐


Я старался..


----------



## Marina74 (19 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Ещё немножко по мышцам-сухожилиям-связкам . Проблема в чём ещё... Ваша ситуация встречается не очень часто и требует для правильной диагностики определённого уровня знаний, опыта работы,  достаточного уровня умения мыслить клинически, "правильных рук"...  Поэтому чаще всего её определяют как "грыжевую", так и лечат консервативно и оперируют грыжу.. и не один раз бывает и конструкцию иногда ставят (сам работал с такими и на форуме такие есть, хоть и не знают...). Иногда работают как с синдромом грушевидной мышцы с переменным успехом..
> Общие упражнения,  без чёткого "точечного" акцентирования и скурпулезного следования методологии , действуют по принципу "угадайки", повезёт- станет получше,  не повезёт- похуже..  Чаще всего эффект плавающий,  то получше, то не очень..  А процесс исподволь ползёт дальше...
> 
> 
> Я старался..


Спасибо доктор! Вы меня растроили. Я так понимаю что сама я себе помочь не могу  и операция в моём случае тоже не поможет? 
Подскажите пожалуйста какие упражнения мне нужно делать или хотя бы что делать нельзя. К вам я не смогу приехать по финансовой причине , всё таки другая сторона. Может можно с вами как то позаниматься онлайн ?


----------



## AIR (19 Июн 2021)

Marina74 написал(а):


> Спасибо доктор!


🤝



Marina74 написал(а):


> Вы меня растроили.


Это заочное, умрзрительное предположение и требует объективного, доказательного подтверждения..



Marina74 написал(а):


> Я так понимаю что сама я себе помочь не могу и операция в моём случае тоже не поможет?


Это в том случае и в какой-то мере,  если моё предположение верно..



Marina74 написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста какие упражнения мне нужно делать или хотя бы что делать нельзя.


Нежелательны на этот уровень быстрые, рывковые движения, то есть быстрый старт или торможение... Сначала попытаться почувствовать справа треугольник  сегменты L4-L5-S1 - гребень подвздошной кости..  Попытка лёжа или стоя делать движения  в этой верх-низ микро амплитуды, буквально миллиметры, одновременно пытаясь ощутить мышцы и связки рядом с позвонками.. Если Вы сможете ощутить эти мышцы и связки, то сможете и упражнения на них делать.. если не почувствуете,  то не сможете и включать их в работу.. дело в том,  что просто выполняя ЛФК,  Вы рефлекторно даёте нагрузку на привычно работающие сегменты, а те сегменты,  где имеется фиксация,  скованность в работу на включаются и упражнения становятся бессмысленными.. Это основа всех основ - сначала ощутить проблемные мышечные пучки, связки.. без этого дальнейшие действия бессмысленны..  Если Вы их сможете почувствовать то, во первых - сможете включить в работу, а во вторых- формируется рефлекс через некоторое количество повторений... сразу включается местная гуморальная реакция - активизируется микроциркуляция, питание..  Местные рецепторы работают по принципу датчиков движения - есть движение в мышце, идёт информация в мозг и Вы её чувствуете.. Нет движения (ригидность, скованность, фиксация) - информация от рецепторов в мозг не идёт,  тишина.. Вы считаете что там всё хорошо, а там просто полное отсутствие движения,  штиль.. и не чувствуя это место Вы его элементарно не можете задействовать.. несколько повторяюсь,  но это для большего внушения и подчеркивания значимости..
Это самое первое,  далее, при наличии спроса, по методологии..
P.S. Объясняю движения как могу  , показать с объяснением гораздо проще , хотя тоже неоднократно повторять частенько приходится


----------



## AlexSam (19 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте!
У меня есть рисунок, для наглядности.) Все правильно?



Подвздошной-поясничные связки (ППС) соединяют 2 нижних поясничных позвонка с  тазовой костью.
1 верхний пучок (верхний подвздошно-поперечный поясничный пучок) прикреплён к вершине поперечного отростка L4 идёт вниз латерально и вплетается в гребень подвздошной кости.
2 нижний повздошно-поперечный пучок-прикрепляется к вершине и нижнему краю поперечного отростка L5 идёт латерально и вниз, вплетается в подвздошной гребень спереди и медиальнее верхнего пучка.
 Иногда выделяют 2 подгруппы: строго подвздошным пучок и 3- крестцовый пучок, идёт более вертикально и немного кпереди, прикрепляется к передней части крестцово-повздошного сустава и к самой наружной части крыла крестца.

Во время наклона ( латерофлексии) вбок-связки с противоположной стороны натягиваются, ограничивают смещение 4 поясничного позвонка по отношению к крестцу  не более 8’. На противоположной -расслабляются. Тем самым ограничивают движения в крестцово-подвздошном суставе.





AIR написал(а):


> Это самое первое, далее, при наличии спроса, по методологии


Спрос есть! Спасибо Вам!💐

Во время сгибания и разгибания,Вид сбоку:прозрачная подвздошная кость. N — нейтральная позиция.
Верхний пучок, Красного цвета (К), при сгибании натягивается, так как идёт косо, кнаружи и кзади, при разгибании (Е)-расслабляется. С другой стороны: нижний пучок при разгибании (F синий) -расслабляется, т.к. он направлен немного кпереди, но натягивается при разгибании.



Источник «Спортивный Мурманск».


----------



## Marina74 (19 Июн 2021)

@AIR, спасибо! Только я всё равно ничего не поняла. Раз десять перечитывала. Пожалуйста можно с вами онлайн позаниматься?

@AlexSam, спасибо большое , как вы быстро нашли информацию. У вас тоже похожие проблемы?


----------



## AlexSam (19 Июн 2021)

Marina74 написал(а):


> Спасибо бол. У вас тоже похожие проблемы?


Для всех,у кого есть спина- стабилизация таза- важнейшая задача.


Marina74 написал(а):


> Спасибо! Только я всё равно ничего не поняла


Посмотрите картинки



и пропальпируйте свою спину. Если руки положить на бёдра, большим пальцем вперёд, под остальными будет подвздошная кость. Крылья.) Если между правой и левой стороной верхней части кости провести линию, под ней будет L5 пятый поясничный позвонок, сверху четвёртый L4.



Только линию проводить на максимально высоким уровнем кости, как на 1 рис.
 В середине спины, позвонки, которые прощупываются-это остистые отростки, сбоку от них -  поперечные отростки, на одном уровне. От 4 и 5 поясничных позвонков к подвздошной кости идут связки ( толстые, короткие пучки), которые стабилизируют  эту область. Посмотрите картинки, прощупайте эти области с 2-х сторон, стоя прямо, при боковых наклонах, вперёд и назад. Посмотрите напряжены они, расслаблены, меняются, есть ли уплотнения, болезненные точки, шишки.


----------



## AIR (19 Июн 2021)

Marina74 написал(а):


> Только я всё равно ничего не поняла. Раз десять перечитывала.


Одновременное движение. Например,  правая сторона "вниз", а левая "вверх". 



Амплитуда движения очень маленькая,  буквально миллиметры,  а вначале может быть и совсем без движения.. движение так сказать только "ментальное", задача сначала только научиться чувствовать этот участок..



Marina74 написал(а):


> Пожалуйста можно с вами онлайн позаниматься?


В этом я совсем не силён,  не знаток я этих "новомодностей"


----------



## AlexSam (19 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> В этом я совсем не силён,  не знаток я этих "новомодностей"


Лиха беда начало.)


----------



## Marina74 (19 Июн 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> В этом я совсем не силён,  не знаток я этих "новомодностей"


Очень очень жаль.
Нашла связку и сделала небольшой наклон вправо и влево. Правая связка под пальцем вообще не шевелится и есть движение , а вот левая напряжена и шарик такой катается болезненный.


----------



## Marina74 (19 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Для всех, у кого есть спина - стабилизация таза - важнейшая задача.





AlexSam написал(а):


> Посмотрите картинки, прощупайте эти области с 2-х сторон, стоя прямо, при боковых наклонах, вперёд и назад. Посмотрите напряжены они, расслаблены, меняются, есть ли уплотнения, болезненные точки, шишки.


Спасибо огромное! Всё теперь понятно. Трудно было долесть до связке через свой жир , а может и спазмированные мышцы.


----------



## AlexSam (20 Июн 2021)

Доброе утро!
@Marina74, это только ориентиры, что бы понимать. В сети много картинок..
Теперь, как Доктор рекомендует:


> Одновременное движение. Например,  правая сторона "вниз", а левая "вверх".
> Амплитуда движения очень маленькая,  буквально миллиметры,  а вначале может быть и совсем без движения.. движение так сказать только "ментальное", задача сначала только научиться чувствовать этот участок..


У меня получилось).


----------



## Marina74 (20 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Теперь, как Доктор рекомендует:
> ...


Ура! У меня получилось. Чувствую движение, а что дальше?


----------



## Marina74 (3 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста что это за белое пятно (опухоль?)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июл 2021)

Диск дайте посмотреть.


----------



## Marina74 (3 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, 




__





						МРТ - Google ড্রাইভ
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2021)

Не опухоль точно.
На кисту почки не тянет, поэтому скорее жидкость в кишке.
На форуме есть доктор МРТ, он платно, но дает второе мнение.


----------



## Marina74 (4 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не опухоль точно.
> На кисту почки не тянет, поэтому скорее жидкость в кишке.


Спасибо  доктор , надо дообследоваться? Или ничего страшного?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2021)

Если в описании ничего не написано, то и не надо.
Можно УЗИ почек.


----------



## Marina74 (4 Июл 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если в описании ничего не написано, то и не надо.


В  описании ничего не написано. УЗИ брюшной.


----------



## Marina74 (4 Июл 2021)

Marina74 написал(а):


> В  описании ничего не написано. УЗИ брюшной полости сделала. Хронический холицестит , панкриотит и песок в левой почки.
> Федор Петрович ! Я себя уже так накрутила , ночами не сплю , выпросила направление в областной онко диспансер. Диагноз уже себе поставила рак кишечника, рак забрюшной полости. У меня симптомы похожи , вздутие и боли в животе. Конечно сейчас таблеток кучу принимаю и понимаю что нагрузка на ЖКХ большая , хотя и пью амепрозол. У меня бывает обострение из за хронического холецистита , песок в желчном раздражает . Стараюсь конечно держать диету , но иногда скрываюсь . Особенно летом. У нас уже свои помидоры в огороде , ну как от них откажишся, тем более без всяких гимикатов и вишни созрели на дереве.
> Федор Петрович , мне немного легче стало. Я уже на работу на пол дня выхожу . Скажите пожалуйста можно мне на море ходить купаться? У нас Джалыгацкий залив, уже вода прогрелась.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2021)

Почек.


----------



## Marina74 (4 Июл 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо


----------

